# What Brand Of Gutter Guard Screening Do You Use?



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

The title speaks for itself.

Which products do you offer and how much do they cost you to purchase?

Do you use any that requires an exclusive agreement with the manufacturer?

Does anyone franchise out with any of the big known manufacturers?

What are the pros and cons of the different systems you have seen?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

waterfall mostly. water-fall.cc 

I used gutterfill a few times and will never use it again. Garbage sits on top of the fill and when you ask the manufactyurer wtf is going on, what happened to their "self cleaning technology" they say that cleaning is a natural normal thing... So if I still have to clean the gutter why the fish did I charge the customer 2 grand to install these guards?! 

BTW "fish" isn't the word I was thinking.

Gutter monster wanted me to install their system. it's just gutter helmet nothign different from what I can tell. I wouldn't install it, way too pricey and complex of an isntall. I think it's just complex to justify the very high price.


IMO gutter guards are way over rated. They inherinetly have problems. Water overflow in a torrential down pour is one major problem. Water overflow on very steep roofs is another problem. Pine needles clog every guard I've seen. 

I've done the cost comparison and 5 years is the break even. A customer can pay us to come out and clean their gutters twice a year for 5 years before they begin to relaize any monetary benefit from installing those guards. Since most people move every 5 to 7 years who really benefits? The buyer.


Don't get me wrong. I install guards, but I don't guarantee they won't clog.


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Leaf Relief*

I use Leaf Relief

MAterial $23.95 for a 10' pc

LAbor $1 per ft if installed with a roof job, extra.5 without job


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Leaf Relief*

Material $24.95 for a 10' pc

LAbor $1/ft with roof job


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

leaf relief here too not sure about the price my gutter guys install it.They have similar product same basic detail but without the vinyl strip on the back its painted black they tell me it heats up and helps melt the ice quicker


----------



## tarface (Jan 21, 2009)

I just started reccomending waterfall about a year ago.I've never been a fan of guards.I've always pushed the maintenence theory.Waterfall run about $3 per foot.


----------



## jamesfl (Jan 21, 2009)

First post on the new sister site. Hello to all from a Florida roofing salesman. 

Owens Cornings has just introduced in my area a "rapid flow" gutter system. My supplier has quoted a $3 a foot price. I think that with the labor that is rather expensive versus routine maintenance. Pine trees would not be compatible with this system in my opinion.

Again hello to all, Happy Roofing.


James


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gutter Filler around $4.50 LF Material
Labor $2-$6 LF


----------



## Randall1022 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hallett gutter covers. They work well. 8.00 ft.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

we use gutter stuff for commercial buildings and structural metal roof systems. 
Its not a good solution for steep slope roofs.


----------



## angelbrown (Jun 24, 2015)

I would recommend you, Micro Mesh Gutter Guard I personally used it last four years still its working well, 
Its price is $13.90/4FT


----------



## Katy Martin (Jul 10, 2015)

Leaf Relief and Leaf Free.


----------



## RoofSolutions (Aug 26, 2015)

Hallett is what we recommend, but pushing maintenance is better imo


---------------------- 
Roofing Contractor El Paso


----------



## D'Angelo&Sons (Aug 21, 2015)

I use the The Gutter Clean System leaf guard from Alu-rex


----------

